# simple port fowarding (Solved)

## plice

hello,

i got 

belkin N+ wless router

F5D8635-4v1

firmware 1.00.25

on the local lan i got ssh up and running (tested etc)

in the router , i have forwarded external port 22 to internal IP with port 22.

When i'm trying to connect from internet, i still get connection refused !

I have disabled firewall on the router, and did a nmap scan, all ports are blocked! (i still got more ports open for other PCs and it works)

Would it be some settings with gentoo ? On local network I can login to that PC w/out problems. There is no IP restrictions on the gentoo box.

i'm gonna pull my hair out soon . . . .  :Sad: 

Right now i'm ~ 6000 km from the gentoo box. I have remote access to the router though.

Pls pls advise   :Sad: 

thank youLast edited by plice on Sun Jan 09, 2011 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## molot

To tell if it;s Gentoo box, you should let us see the logs. Or at least tell us if ssh daemon sees your incoming connection and refuses, or not see it at all.

For router configuration help, post corresponding screenshot of that configuration.

With the information you provided I can only say you could screw up both ways.

----------

## plice

heh,

1) i gave enough info.

2) i don't screw things

anyways. For others. The router version is buggy. It's not only me. Try to avoid it.

Up and running now. 

Had a chat with Belkin ITs. They're not that good after all. if fact they're useless.

----------

## molot

ad 1) yep, huuuge amount of answers says you did. It wasn't Gentoo problem, but the info you gave was not even close to enough to say it from Gentoo side... and this is not router manufacturer's forum.

ad 2) so it worked? why have you posted then?!

----------

